# 5-6 weeks pregnant. Red blood after sex. So scared its happening again???



## SammyCxxx

hi, my names sam and im 5-6 weeks pregnant. me and my partner had intercourse and afterwards, there was red blood when i wiped. Sorry to go into detail but im so scared now as i had an early miscarraige just 3 1/2 months ago. I think i handled it well last time, but so scared its happening to me again. Has anyone else ever had this and gone on to have a successful pregnancy. Im really looking for some kind of reasurance that its not over.


----------



## Tulip

Hey Sam, I've no personal experience and can't say for certain "Everything is perfectly fine" but lots of people on here have had the same thing. Your cervix is very sensitive right now and full of blood - sex is likely to irritate it and make it bleed or spot. If it continues or you get any pain with the bleeding you should call your doctor or nearest EPU, but bleeding or spotting after sex is v common :hugs: xx


----------



## TripleB

Hi there - I had this at 8 weeks after sex - quite a lot of red blood and it completely freaked me out. Please don't worry until you've spoken to your midwife and had an early scan - it could all be fine. I can tell you that mine tailed off to brown blood afterwards for a few days and was then gone altogether. Tulip is right, your cervix is easily irritated right now - stay positive and let us know how you get on. xxx


----------



## Perdita

Speak to the EPU but one of the first questions they ask when you say you've got some bleeding is 'had you had intercourse shortly before?'!! It is common and happened to me a few times early on but get checked out anyway - you won't relax until you do!
xx


----------



## humblebum

I had this a couple of times in my first pregnancy and got checked out, everything was fine and they told me I had a nodule that got bashed and bled. I went on to have a healthy baby so fingers crossed all is fine for you xxx


----------

